# New HD Channels



## dtechne (Aug 16, 2007)

When will moe HD channels appear on Dish Network? I'd like ta see some fishin in HD, and also some Nascar in HD. I LOVE me some Nascar.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Only Nascar not in HD is what is shown on Speed.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

History HD is due at the end of the month. Probably a while before the next batch, we just got so many!


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I believe they said more HD was coming in mid september so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

In sept we are supposed to get History-HD. Its likely that we will also get TBS-HD & CNN-HD. And since Dish has a full TP free from consolidating those Voom Channels last week, there should be immediate room to put up at least 3 more HD channels too. 

Since DirectTV is having their big launch in September (likely to coincide with the NFL:ST kickoff) there should be even more HD channels out there for Dish to pick up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hunter Green said:


> History HD is due at the end of the month. Probably a while before the next batch, we just got so many!


Last word on History was Sept 5th I believe for Dish.. some other channels have been mentioned, but nothing specific from Dish beyond "some more" coming in mid-Sept.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

dtechne said:


> When will moe HD channels appear on Dish Network? I'd like ta see some fishin in HD, and also some Nascar in HD. I LOVE me some Nascar.


You want Fishing in HD? Try the VS/GLF channel early in the morning.

wrt NASCAR? I believe you have already asked that and I answered.

Try looking it up on NASCAR.com and see what channels carry which races.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

I would rather have cnn and tbs in hd then History channel.
And other than the voom news channel i dont hardly watch them, 
i think the voom channels are a waste of space....


----------



## atlantadan (Aug 24, 2007)

ya but has there been any update today?


----------

